# stammbaum



## uebertreiber (21. Jan 2013)

guten abend,
ich habe einfach mal im www bisschen nach java aufgaben gesucht und diese aufgabe gefunden...





jetzt wollte ich mal fragen wie ich das angehen muss  
als erstes erstelle ich ja 3 klassen und die unteren 2 erben(extends) von der klasse mensch...
sprich person und elternteil erben vom menschen...

nun weiß ich aber nicht was ich mit den restlichen pfeilen anfangen soll bzw wie das aussehen könnte :/


----------



## Marcinek (21. Jan 2013)

Ich musste über 5 Sekunden aber weniger als 10 googeln:

UML-Elemente

Grundlagen UML - Google-Suche


=> 200.000 Ergebnisse.


----------



## Stroker89 (21. Jan 2013)

Klassendiagramm ? Wikipedia 

selbst Wiki spuckt dazu schon einiges aus  

Viel Erfolg


----------

